# Kessil 360 Tuna Sun



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I just noticed Kessil has a new series out, anyone using the 360 Tuna Sun on their planted tanks?

Just curious on some feedback. I'm not looking to switch but just doing some research as usual 

thx
Ray


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw that as well and am awaiting some firsthand feedback.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have 2 kessil's 160 i believe on my small ada tanks and it's working quite well, nice units, very nice looking and pretty well built.

Although I'm a big fan of t5ho's and MH, as I am using those on my other tanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, if I didn't get the AquaRay mini tile so early on, I would have gotten a Kessil. Way nicer looking and less cumbersome and more flexible in positioning. Probably would have saved me from some early algae problems. I am trying to get away from T5HO just because of the heat in the summer, the cost of the bulbs and the amount of watts burned. With 6 tanks running, I gotta cut some corners where I can.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Kessil all around here a150w amazon sun paired with a150 ocean blue for my malawi cichlid tank. Great viewing ad colours popping but I only have low light plants these do fine. On my dads planted tank we have a360w tuna sun, it's got colour control and dim control. Plant growth is crazy on some and not so hot on others but I think that's more due to over light and no co2 or any dosing of anything is making it unbalanced but as I said it's my dads tank and we are in the middle of an upgrade from a 3ft 30something gallon to four foot 85 gallon. So he is researching a full co2 setup to add and go big on the tank.

My cichlid tank anubias
View attachment 74714


Pops planted with a360
View attachment 74722

View attachment 74730


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

i own a few of those aquaray tiles, acutally still have a few sitting in my drawer trying to get rid of.
The Kessil units are much nicer, i've had them for over 8 months and no issues,

my aquaray tiles had issues after 1 year and JL was nice enough to replace them for me.

Any issues with Kessil units from BCA people's experiences?
thx vancitycam for your comments.

Now i wish my 'old' kessil units are able to plug into the controller (looks like a fun device)

Ray


----------



## aciport (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm using the Kessil A150 Amazon Sun on an ADA 60P that is heavily planted. There are no issues with the light as far as growth (also using CO2), however I would only have one comment about the light. I'm only using one light and with it being a single point light source, growth tends to be toward the centre of the tank.


----------

